# LED-?
LED-?    ???
 ...

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> LED-?    ???
>  ...

     ,   ,   ...      - .     .   ,   100 ...       ,    .

----------

> ,   ,   ...      - .     .   ,   100 ...       ,    .   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bCwVIYaY9DY

      .      -  ?

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> .

  ...,  ,   ,

----------

... :'(

----------


## Jedi_Lee

**  **  **  **

----------


## Jedi_Lee

... ,   ?

----------


## 23q

> ,   ,   ...      - .     .   ,   100 ...       ,    .   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bCwVIYaY9DY

         ))

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ))

  ...!  ?    ... , ?    ...

----------

,     ))

----------

